# sharpening kitchen knives



## devonwoody (6 Nov 2018)

Our kitchen knives are going dull mainly kitchen devils.
What methods do you use to sharpen these days?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2018)

Diamond plate, or if they need grinding an MDF disc on the lathe with abrasive glued to it.

I didn't mean this was the best, just my way.


----------



## John15 (6 Nov 2018)

I use a gizmo that my mother bought off the KleenEazy man who used to call every 2 or 3 months - I'm talking 40 years ago!! It has 2 small wheels and you draw the knife through the middle. Still produces very sharp edges but doubtful if it's available today. So I would guess waterstones or as phil.p suggests a diamond plate.

John


----------



## LancsRick (6 Nov 2018)

For kitchen knives I love my lansky system, would never use anything else now. I'm assuming you don't have a wet grinder?


----------



## sunnybob (6 Nov 2018)

https://www.johnlewis.com/chantry-knife ... mcampid=48


----------



## Beau (6 Nov 2018)

Got a workshop with water stones, grinders etc etc but just use a diamond steel like this for the kitchen knives https://www.amazon.co.uk/SMTENG-sharpen ... DV6YRJGT3C

On old fashioned steel did little more than a light hone but one of these seems to be aggressive enough to never need to regrind the knives.


----------



## Racers (6 Nov 2018)

I use what ever I use to sharpen my tools, but not one of those wheel sharpeners that just rip metal off the edge.
The Ikea ceramic steel is good for reforming the edge between sharpening.

Pete


----------



## Marineboy (6 Nov 2018)

I also don’t like the twin wheel thing, which also leaves razor sharp slivers of steel over the worktop. I use a steel to tickle the edge every time I use the knife and credit card sized DMT diamond (I think 400 grit) every now and then.


----------



## Tasky (6 Nov 2018)

John15":2mfzyg6b said:


> It has 2 small wheels and you draw the knife through the middle. Still produces very sharp edges but doubtful if it's available today.


They are. We bought one not so long ago, with a mini whetstone on the back, but they're hideously cruel on blades. Now that Her Ladyship has decent kitchen knives, I'm looking to upgrade...



LancsRick":2mfzyg6b said:


> For kitchen knives I love my lansky system, would never use anything else now.


I'm angling for one of them for Christmas, myself!
I did a knife-making course run by a host of pretty well-respected knifesmiths and, despite many being woodworkers and the like, for their knives they all used something along the same lines: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000B8IEA4/ ... 7ZOU&psc=0


----------



## sunnybob (6 Nov 2018)

Remember he said they were Kitchen devils, not exactly high end folded steel (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## devonwoody (6 Nov 2018)

Thanks guys, my old domestic sharpening tools are very old and not much use these days, but I did dig out some diamond plates purchased at Matlock ? Somerset some years ago and they have worked and they cut vegetables nicely today.


----------



## sunnybob (6 Nov 2018)

Martock Somerset
Matlock Derbyshire.


----------



## pcolbeck (18 Dec 2018)

I use a Wusthof 2 Stage sharpener which has diamond and ceramic rods for course and fine sharpening in conjunction with a decent butchers steel for honing.

https://www.steamer.co.uk/brands/wustho ... pener.html

The Wusthof is brilliant. Makes any knife razor sharp (how long it holds an edge is down to the knife steel) and worth the extra cost over cheaper sharpeners. I really cant be bothered taking the cooking knives out to the shed and using a whet stone, especially as I am always sharpening them as my wife likes throwing them all in a draw rather than using the knife block to store them.


----------



## MusicMan (18 Dec 2018)

I use a SharpEdge Kitchen Knife Sharpener system, crossed carbide slips on pivoting base. I got it because it claims to work also on serrated blades, of which I have a set, and it does do a pretty good job.


----------



## woodbloke66 (20 Dec 2018)

Spyderco ceramic rods for my Japanese kitchen knives; dead easy to use and they produce a wicked edge - Rob


----------



## Eric The Viking (20 Dec 2018)

phil.p":19nhdzuz said:


> Diamond plate, or if they need grinding an MDF disc on the lathe with abrasive glued to it.
> 
> I didn't mean this was the best, just my way.



Diamond plates are my way, too. Fast and consistent.

I still use a steel, but very lightly and only for bigger knives.


----------



## Jacob (27 Dec 2018)

Me no expert but tend to believe that a steel is best - it doesn't remove much metal if any but instead reshapes the edge. Even more critical with a thin razor where grinding of any sort would destroy it very quickly so only stropping is viable.
Grinding is just for remedying damaged or neglected blades which need re shaping beyond what a steel can do.
Pros who use knives a lot all seem to steel only. I talked to a butcher recently and he said he'd never had a knife ground in his life - always just the steel.


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Dec 2018)

I have a better half who likes one of those 1970s "carving dishes" made of stainless, with spikes on it to hold the joint (or bird). This year "the dish" wrecked the entire length of the carving knife, so comprehensively it was hard to imagine how the knife had been used. Sadly, no butchers' steel can repair that. 

I have two diamond plates that live in the kitchen: a medium-fine one for nasty issues such as the carving knife, and a worn-out fine plate which is almost a strop now but slightly more aggressive. I keep one knife fairly "decent" for me - if she wants to blunt the others within hours of being sharpened, they go on the to-do-whenever list. 

It's taken 35 years (almost), but the value of sharp knives is beginning to be appreciated. I remain slightly optimistic, and will (on Rafezetter's recommendation yesterday), find a cheap plastic cutting board, to act as a cushion for the carving dish.


----------



## Lons (27 Dec 2018)

Eric The Viking":i742qjci said:


> I have a better half who likes one of those 1970s "carving dishes" made of stainless, with spikes on it to hold the joint (or bird). This year "the dish" wrecked the entire length of the carving knife, so comprehensively it was hard to imagine how the knife had been used. Sadly, no butchers' steel can repair that.
> 
> I have two diamond plates that live in the kitchen: a medium-fine one for nasty issues such as the carving knife, and a worn-out fine plate which is almost a strop now but slightly more aggressive. I keep one knife fairly "decent" for me - if she wants to blunt the others within hours of being sharpened, they go on the to-do-whenever list.
> 
> It's taken 35 years (almost), but the value of sharp knives is beginning to be appreciated. I remain slightly optimistic, and will (on Rafezetter's recommendation yesterday), find a cheap plastic cutting board, to act as a cushion for the carving dish.


I have one of those living with me E and they never change, at least mine hasn't in 46 years :roll: 

Only 2 options. Change the missus ( divorce is too expensive although I'm sure the knife issue is valid grounds :wink: ) or take over carving duties which is probably why they do it anyway.


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Dec 2018)

Lons":o3y6fuwl said:


> I have one of those living with me E and they never change, at least mine hasn't in 46 years :roll:
> 
> Only 2 options. Change the missus ( divorce is too expensive although I'm sure the knife issue is valid grounds :wink: ) or take over carving duties which is probably why they do it anyway.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Dec 2018)

Jacob":3lt3oh2y said:


> Me no expert but tend to believe that a steel is best - it doesn't remove much metal if any but instead reshapes the edge.



Which is fine as long as the steel in the knife is soft enough.


----------



## Jacob (27 Dec 2018)

phil.p":1ayebje9 said:


> Jacob":1ayebje9 said:
> 
> 
> > Me no expert but tend to believe that a steel is best - it doesn't remove much metal if any but instead reshapes the edge.
> ...


Or the steel in the steel hard enough.


----------



## Beau (27 Dec 2018)

Jacob":nnj4td7e said:


> Me no expert but tend to believe that a steel is best - it doesn't remove much metal if any but instead reshapes the edge.



Used to use a regular serrated steel and it would get iron dust on it which had to have come from the knives. Sure it doesn't remove much but clearly some metal is removed. 

As I said earlier in the thread I diamond steel is my weapon of choice. Excepting I am removing metal each time but never needing to regrind. Quick, simple and effective.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Dec 2018)

Jacob":2knl9u85 said:


> phil.p":2knl9u85 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob":2knl9u85 said:
> ...


It wouldn't matter if the steel was the hardest thing known to man - if the steel in the knife is too hard it won't forge cold. If you're not removing metal that's what you are doing.


----------



## Jacob (27 Dec 2018)

So sharpening knives is beset with hidden problems for the unwary? 
Like woodwork tools; the less you know about sharpening, the more you stick to simple trad methods, the less kit you have, the easier and faster it is and your tools last longer !
Surprise surprise! :lol: :lol: 
Good to end the year with a sharpening thread. Post brexit perhaps we will be free of Euro sharpening nonsense!!!


----------



## Lons (27 Dec 2018)

Here we go, light blue touch paper and stand back. :roll:


----------



## Bm101 (27 Dec 2018)

I have a Japanese knife that was bought for my 40th. 
I wouldn't have bought it (but I never took it back either it was very shiny). I _*love*_ it. I'll admit that. I certainly don't _need_ it. But it's a pleasure to use.
It gets done by hand on my ultex stones from the shed as do all the other (cheap) knives. Never seen any need to raise an wire as the knives just don't _ever_ get that blunt. They are cutting vegetables and meat 5 minutes daily at most. 
Mostly they just get 20 secs on the 1200, held at an approximate angle. The 600 if I have let them go for a while.

Occasionally I'll go through the grades but only the Japanese knife seems to benefit in any real sense of actual performance. I think my normal knives just can't get _*that*_ sharp tbh . The steel is just not really good enough.
Might even rub it on the old bit of leather if it's summat like Christmas Day and I feel like a bit of ritual lol. 
(Or Human Sacrifice). (hammer)
It's sharp enough that people see you cutting the turkey and look a little uncomfortable. I think its genetic memory. 


Also.
If you quietly sing:
'It put's the lotion on it's skin!'
Under your breath but just loud enough for people to hear while carving the Christmas Turkey you can have all sorts of interesting conversations with your inlaws...
DAMHIKT.

:|


----------



## Robbo3 (28 Dec 2018)

I have a couple similar to this, one in the kitchen & one in the shed







£1 each. Carbide & ceramic rods


----------



## Lons (28 Dec 2018)

Where did you manage to find those for a quid Robbo? 
Bargain at that price.


----------



## Robbo3 (29 Dec 2018)

Ebay, 99p from Hong Kong.
£2.63 from Chinese UK warehouse.


----------



## Lons (29 Dec 2018)

thanks will have a look


----------



## Duncan A (1 Jan 2019)

Same concept as Robbo 3: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Premium-Knife- ... +sharpener
£10 - does the job for my adequate-but-not-in-any-way-special knives.
The resulting sharp knives are particularly effective at slicing thumbs when preparing the lemon for a gin and tonic!
Duncan


----------



## chaoticbob (5 Jan 2019)

In a moment (well, quite a few moments actually) of madness I made this:






(steel, brass, bubinga). It's a pimped up version of the Edge Pro - apart from the absence of nasty plastic bits it has the advantage of a screw for micro-adjustment of the bevel angle :wink: . It worked well, but I ended up selling it to someone on a blades forum, telling myself I'd make myself a MKII which I never did. I now use a Sorby Pro-Edge belt grinder with the knife grinding kit if I'm having a sharpening session- with the trizact belts and a strop it's possible to get a silly-sharp edge. But mostly a couple of swipes on a diamond 'steel' gets the job done. Heresy amongst serious knife people I know, but it works, and life is too short....
Robin


----------



## marcros (6 Jan 2019)

is the pro edge knife kit worth the cost? I have considered it, but not got it.


----------



## Jacob (7 Jan 2019)

It's only a linisher, very like many others. Expensive but nicely put together. It'll sell well to the gadget freaks (lots of jigs etc) but for normal sharpening a cheaper linisher would do just as well.


----------

